# still random reboot. and then freeze when cm7 logo



## roffee (Oct 20, 2011)

updated to alpha2, but still had reboot problem. first screen freeze and reboot after seconds.


----------



## thehappysquirrel (Sep 27, 2011)

I had that problem until I put the screen lock at 30 min. I haven't had a screen freeze yet.


----------



## roffee (Oct 20, 2011)

screen lock to 30m? but it was reboot when i am operating


thehappysquirrel said:


> I had that problem until I put the screen lock at 30 min. I haven't had a screen freeze yet.


----------



## roffee (Oct 20, 2011)

now it become worse. stop and freeze when cm7 logo appeared


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

roffee said:


> now it become worse. stop and freeze when cm7 logo appeared


I had exactly the same problem. It first would just reboot a few seconds after it shows the home screen. Then it got worse and stuck at the CM logo.

I did a few things and it's OK now.

1. Wiped cache/delvik. Still reboot/freeze.
2. Wiped all data (factory reset), now can boot into CM7. Still had one reset a few minutes later.
3. Turned out I grabbed alpha2 before alpha2.1 came out. So I downloaded alpha2.1 and installed it in CWM. Everything has been fine since then.

It could be the alpha2, or could be some apps I installed. This problem started happening after I installed a few apps so for now I'm leaving them out, including FakeGPS/Facebook, tasker, beautiful widget.


----------



## roffee (Oct 20, 2011)

so you fix it just by updating alpha2.1? but i am already running alpha2.1.....


simollie said:


> I had exactly the same problem. It first would just reboot a few seconds after it shows the home screen. Then it got worse and stuck at the CM logo.
> 
> I did a few things and it's OK now.
> 
> ...


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

im also having reboot problems.


----------



## roffee (Oct 20, 2011)

trev420 said:


> im also having reboot problems.


set cpu to performance will be ok.


----------



## Pour (Oct 22, 2011)

roffee said:


> updated to alpha2, but still had reboot problem. first screen freeze and reboot after seconds.


I seem to have this problem with one of the TP I have. I have another one that works great, so I will assume I am installing everything correctly, and the checksum checked out. 
I would set the CPU to performance but I cant seem to get that far.


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

I had lots of issues to I used the Cyrgenmod7 uninstaller to first get rid of Android, than I used the HP/Palm WebOS Doctor completely restored my TouchPad to factory condition, then I performed the CygenMod7 install again from scratch making sure I had the rom zip, Clockwork zip, Moboot zip, and the Google apps zip. That was three days ago and my systems perfect. No issues whats so ever. A $500 tablet for $99. Gotta love it!


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

I've done this acouple times and still no dice.

I have two other touchpads working great with cm7.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## roffee (Oct 20, 2011)

trev420 said:


> I've done this acouple times and still no dice.
> 
> I have two other touchpads working great with cm7.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


weird, my tp works very well after set to performance. it could die in some minutes before did this. you need to check boot to apply.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

You're gonna chew up your battery w/CPU set to performance. If SODs were an issue, you should try softlocker which keeps a partial wake-lock on the system...also uses more battery, but nothing like what being on performance full time can do.


----------



## pvandenh (Sep 11, 2011)

I had exactly the same problem arise after not having it before. Just boots as far as the cm7 skateboard animation, but never goes further. Randomly appeared this morning in alpha 2.1. I think it may be from downloading some new themes from market and applying (was the only thing I did before the problem).

I restored an earlier backup in CWM, and all is good again. Will give the themes a miss for a while.


----------



## roffee (Oct 20, 2011)

Redflea said:


> You're gonna chew up your battery w/CPU set to performance. If SODs were an issue, you should try softlocker which keeps a partial wake-lock on the system...also uses more battery, but nothing like what being on performance full time can do.


no, it's not SOD problem. it just keep rebootting when i am operating. and i set cpu back to ondemand when screen is shut down. so the battery drain is ok for me.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

I had the same issues when I switch to a Live Wallpaper, but if I use a static wallpaper I never get reboots.


----------



## roffee (Oct 20, 2011)

got dead and freeze @cm7 logo again.
at last did a wipe data/format


----------



## cyrax78 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm finding that for some reason the /data/system/profiles.xml file will some times get corrupted and end up being 0 bytes when rebooting. Restoring that one file using ADB makes it work again for me.


----------

